# Dolls pram for 1 year old



## suz29

I would like to get dd a pram for her 1st birthday. Most that I've seen seem quite big, does anyone have any suggestions of a smaller sturdy pram?


----------



## linzylinz

we got lo the red moover pushchair its expensive but worth it, its lovely and lo adores it x

https://www.groovystyle.co.uk/productpages-new/moover/dolls-pram.php


----------



## LilLil

We got this for Poppy's first birthday although it says age 2+. 
It's a good sturdy pram for a walker (it will tip up if they lean on the handle too much so need to be walking without support). 
She loves it & fills it with anything & everything & pushes it up & down the living room.
Poppy's not particularly tall & it's just the right height for her, not too big.

https://www.elc.co.uk/Cup-Cake-My-First-Pram/125257,default,pd.html


----------



## Mrs Doddy

we have the elc stroller


----------



## Neko

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...=UTF8&qid=1340634893&sr=1-3&keywords=stroller

My daughter has this. It can be used as a push along walker for children who can't quite walk yet, so it's very sturdy for a young toddler to use as a stroller. Right now she loves pushing her dolls around the house in it.


----------

